# Wilted Lettuce Salad



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I love this salad ...  I don't use the bacon drippings just a veggie oil. A nice spring time tonic. Simple and easy

1 lb. leaf lettuce

1 small onion thinly sliced

3 T. bacon drippings

1 t. salt

4 T. vinegar

1 T. sugar

Wash, drain and coarsely shred lettuce. Separate onions into rings and mix with the lettuce. Heat bacon drippings in a pan. Blend in salt, vinegar and sugar. When steaming, pour over lettuce and toss to mix evenly.

wilted lettuce salad recipe | southern cooking recipes


----------



## SaskBound (Feb 13, 2010)

When I was traveling in Wales, I often encountered a side dish that was basically savoy cabbage fried in bacon grease, with bits of bacon sprinkled over top. It was delightful!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sound good ... here is what I found ...

1 savoy cabbage, cored and shredded
120g/4oz smoked streaky bacon, derinded and chopped
60g/2oz butter
90ml/3fl oz dry white wine
2 tbsp parsley, fresh chopped 
2 tsp fennel seeds
2 tbsp crème fraiche
salt and pepper

Method
1. Melt the butter in a large pan. Add the bacon and cook for 3-4 minutes.
2. Add the cabbage and mix all together. Add the wine and season well. Cover and cook gently for 10 minutes until the cabbages is tender.
3. Stir in the fennel seeds, parsley and crème fraiche and serve

BBC - Food - Recipes: Braised savoy cabbage with bacon

I think I will give it a try.


----------



## SaskBound (Feb 13, 2010)

Pretty sure that is a LOT fancier than what I was eating, but it sure sounds tasty, doesn't it?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

SaskBound said:


> Pretty sure that is a LOT fancier than what I was eating, but it sure sounds tasty, doesn't it?


That it does ... my kind of recipe 'quick and easy'.

I'm going to give it a try.


----------

